# AMNTS - I am a Believer!!



## tt ace (Sep 6, 2014)

I love cold smoking cheese and other goodies.  I bought the AMNPS a while back.  When it stays lit, it provides great smoke.  However, I live at 7900' and cannot keep it lit no matter what I tried.  I read in one of the other threads that the new tube smoker seems to work at higher altitudes.  I ordered the 12" one on Labor Day and had it by Friday.  Todd is the best when it comes to customer satisfaction!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I fired up the BBQ grill and burned off the oil. We immediately went to the store and bought cheese so I could try it out.

First off, it was very easy to light.  It produced good smoke almost immediately.  The starting temperature inside the smoker was 68 degrees and rose to 72 in about an hour.  After two hours in the smoker the temp was 79 degrees.  Note that the smoke was still doing great!!













CIMG0961.JPG



__ tt ace
__ Sep 6, 2014





      













CIMG0963.JPG



__ tt ace
__ Sep 6, 2014


















CIMG0965.JPG



__ tt ace
__ Sep 6, 2014






I smoked the cheese for two hours and never had to open the smoker door.  Before I had to leave the door part way open and still had to relight the AMNPS every 30 minutes or so.
 













CIMG0966.JPG



__ tt ace
__ Sep 6, 2014





Now all I have to do is wait a couple of weeks to see how good it will taste!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I was not finished as I wanted to see how it would work in my BBQ grill.  I proceeded to remove the smoking tube from the smoker to my grill where I had put some marinated chicken thighs on the top rack.  I cold smoked these for about a hour.

                                                  













CIMG0971.JPG



__ tt ace
__ Sep 6, 2014





          













CIMG0969.JPG



__ tt ace
__ Sep 6, 2014






I then fired up the other end of the grill to 325 degrees, moved the thighs to that portion of the grill and left the AMNTS in the grill.  It continued to smoke throughout the cooking process.  I cooked the thighs to 160 degrees and let them sit for a few minutes.  The dark areas on the chicken are not because the chicken was burned but was due to sugar in the marinade.  The marinade was simply equal parts garlic hot sauce and italian dressing. 

                                                     













CIMG0970.JPG



__ tt ace
__ Sep 6, 2014





      













CIMG0974.JPG



__ tt ace
__ Sep 6, 2014






What a fantastic taste the chicken had.!!!

After all of this and over three hours, the AMNTS still only used about half the pellets.  It stayed lit throughout the entire process.  If you live at high altitude and want a reliable cold smoker, get the AMNTS.  You will not be disappointed!!


----------



## themule69 (Sep 7, 2014)

Looks good. I always have a supply of smoked cheese on hand. Glad the tube is working for you. I'm at 700' so the AMNPS works well for me.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## tt ace (Sep 7, 2014)

Used it for smoking nuts today.  It did great!!  It continued smoking during the last hour when I jacked the smoker up to 250 degrees.


----------

